# It's the weekend...so that means...



## ScottyDaQ (Jul 18, 2009)

Wings.

Yeah, I make these a lot and usually don't post pics since you probably get sick of em, BUT These were extra good.  A bud sent me some hot sauce to try ( I dunno if he wants to say who he is ), and it was REAL nice. super fruity and added a "brightness" to my normal mix.

Anyway..

Porn.


----------



## Div (Jul 18, 2009)

Im not much for chicken on the bone but those I would gobble down like the cookie monster ... good job


----------



## Toby Keil (Jul 18, 2009)

Those look KILLER!!!


----------



## Justaguy (Jul 18, 2009)

I see some Insanity sauce in there, what did you think?  I've never tried a Capsaicin extract before.


----------



## Griff (Jul 19, 2009)

Scotty, you can be my wing man any time.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Jul 19, 2009)

YOU my friend are a Wingoligist!


----------



## 007bond-jb (Jul 19, 2009)

Looks great Da Q, Remember no pic's, no cook


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jul 19, 2009)

Griff said:
			
		

> Scotty, you can be my wing man any time.


----------



## BluzQue (Jul 19, 2009)

Nice!    8)


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Jul 19, 2009)

Justaguy said:
			
		

> I see some Insanity sauce in there, what did you think?  I've never tried a Capsaicin extract before.



I've tried em all. the temporary insanity is the best IMO. I added a teaspoon of that to the rest.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Jul 19, 2009)

Great job Scotty!


----------



## dollarbill (Jul 20, 2009)

Outstanding. Man that looks good Scotty.  How hot is the sauce after adding the Tempoary Insanity sauce?


----------



## john a (Jul 20, 2009)

Top shelf Scotty.


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Jul 20, 2009)

dollarbill said:
			
		

> Outstanding. Man that looks good Scotty.  How hot is the sauce after adding the Tempoary Insanity sauce?



Not hot to me  :twisted: 
To a normal person...Insane.


----------



## Cliff H. (Jul 20, 2009)

You have inspired me to cook something.


----------



## surfinsapo (Jul 20, 2009)

They look perfecto!!!


----------



## bknox (Jul 20, 2009)

Scotty,

Looks great! I don't mind you mentioning my pepper sauces as long as you have something god to say   . I am glad you enjoyed it. I did not realize you liked that much heat. I will have to dig up the original Carrot Habanero recipe. It may be in line with the heat you are used to. I had to give away the entire batch to my buddy as I could not eat it.

Thanks for the pictures!
Bryan


----------

